# triangles afghan



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

I have not seen many triangles used in crocheting or knitting garments or afghans. Here is one I made up a long time ago.
don't remember where the idea came from, but was fun to make.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

lila, I am not familiar with the word document. How do I print this if I want to keep the pattern. Oh, thanks for the pattern. Judy


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that, I can see it but not save it, seems you have a newer version of word than me. I have not seen triangles done before.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lila anderson said:


> I have not seen many triangles used in crocheting or knitting garments or afghans. Here is one I made up a long time ago.
> don't remember where the idea came from, but was fun to make.


Hi Lila,

Many of us are unable to access docx files. I read it over and over again on the patterns for the dishcloth Knit A Long.

If you could open the file on your computer, then use the "Save As" feature and choose to save your data as a PDF file, then re post that link, most of us will be able to access your triangle Afghan.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Hi Lila,
> 
> Many of us are unable to access docx files. I read it over and over again on the patterns for the dishcloth Knit A Long.
> 
> If you could open the file on your computer, then use the "Save As" feature and choose to save your data as a PDF file, then re post that link, most of us will be able to access your triangle Afghan.


You usually need specific software installed to be able to save as a PDF. Not everyone can do it.

_Edit_: Because I'm on an iPad, it's a little convoluted making a pdf and providing access (can't just download here on this page). But if you need it, this link is to the pdf on my box account. Safe to open and download. http://app.box.com/s/5sy8d8mtkarrlue1qmfs


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks, jv ... All of my last 3 Microsoft Office Suite programs that generate .doc files have had .pdf for a Save As option. The newer Offices that generate the .docx files don't allow this anymore? That would be too bad and a definite inconvenience!

Well, anyway ---

This free pattern on Ravelry is similar if anyone's interested:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triangles-afghan

And here is a lacier granny version from Red Heart yarn:

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/vibrant-granny-triangles-throw

And one from Lion Brand that uses Homespun, and could just as easily use chunky (each of which would work up faster):

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70414AD.html

~~~


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

i am tryinga different way to send, can't firgure out how to pdf it....----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Triangle w/X pattern [mine] crochet.

White triangle,
Chain 3 nd join,
Round 1 ch 3, 4 dc in ring, ch 2 5 dc in ring, ch 2 5 dc in ring, join at top of ch 3 [ rnd 1= 5 dc per side]
Round 2 : Ch 3, ***1 dc in ch 2 below, then 1 tr ch in same space BUT to the right of the dc just made, [ in corners, ch 2]***
repeat *** to *** 4 times.., , join. [You should have 5 xs on each side. = 5 dcs and 5 trcs= ten stitches]] round 2= 5 Xs
Round 3:1 dc in each dc and tr c across first side. 2 dc in large loop space, ch 2, 2 more dc, in same loop, .. [corner repeat for next 2 sides, and join. [14 dc s each side]
Round 4: repeat *** to *** row 2, continue xs across row as in round 2, adding: an X , ch 2, X  in corner loop, round 4=7 Xs {repeat round 3 and 4 of aadding to make larger, 
Round 5 = 18 dcs ifyou want larger triangles.
round 6=18 xs
I like the one I put a round 5.6 on using round 2 and 3 pattern, Motif completed, ready to make more and join seams to make afghan. 
I like using the pattern that has you draw a loop on one motif, then the joining one, then back to motif like I did on my picture, but I should have done a little looser crocheting on it. La

var 2=Red triangle variation of above:{make all triangles have the same number on outside rows!!!!!}
Chain 3 nd join,
Round 1 ch 3,4 ds in loop just made, ch 2 5 dc in same loop, ch 2 5 dc in same loop, join at top of ch 3 row 1= 5 dc per side 
Round 2 : Ch 3, ***1 dc in ch 2 below, then 1 tr ch in same space BUT to the right of the dc just made, making an X.[ in corners, ch 2]***
repeat *** to *** 2 times.., , join. [You should have 5 xs on each side. = 5 dcs and 5 trcs= ten stitches]] round 2= 5 Xs = 5 dcs and 5 trcs]
Round 3, add: 1X each side at corner so there are 7 Xs per side plus ch 2 between as you turn corner. 
Round 4 add 1 X on each end at corner ch 2 X so ther are 9 Xs per side
Round 5 if desired, 1 dc every dc and trc, and ch 3 each corner for last row of motif #2 [red in picture.]to help joining be sure all triangles have same number stitches on outside rows.

Triangle #3, chain 3, join.
Round one: ch 3, 4 dc in ring just made, ch2 5 dc in ring ch 2, 5 dc in ribng join at top of first ch3.
Rounds 2 3,4.5: ch 3, **dc next stitch and each dc and trc to corner, Then :2 dc ch 2 , 2 dc, in corner loop, ** repeat from 
** to ** for next 2 sides, join 
Use your own color choices and triangle choices for the effect you want. Lay then out by 6s in a circle, and join the hexes, or lay out in rows alternating points of triangles la.
Should you want a larger triangle, repeat rounds 2 and 3 [which adds at the corners, 4 xs or dcs]

hope this works....


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Thanks, jv ... All of my last 3 Microsoft Office Suite programs that generate .doc files have had .pdf for a Save As option. The newer Offices that generate the .docx files don't allow this anymore? That would be too bad and a definite inconvenience!
> ~~~


No, you're probably correct. I use an older version because I hate all the graphics of the newer ones. So I have to use Adobe to make PDFs.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Want me to convert it to pdf or did someone already do that?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

glacy1 said:


> Want me to convert it to pdf or did someone already do that?


It would be great if you could. The one available on jv's Box app tends to be jumpy.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Here you go. This should work.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> Here you go. This should work.


Thank you for doing that, I can now save it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

glacy1 said:


> Here you go. This should work.


Thank you, got it.

Very pretty triangle.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice. I can see your document on my Kindle just fine (Amazon very recently allowed access to many types of documents). I clicked on a button when in the document and my Kindle started reading the instructions out loud - didn't know that was a feature LOL.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

To print from Word, click on the start button (the Microsoft button) on the extreme upper left hand corner above the bookmarks bar and it will open up with selections, of of wich is print.


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks for the help. hope my instructions are not to diffucult to follow. Lila A.


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

thank you. I'll try these too. Lila A.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for that link this is a good stashbuster afghan!



jvallas said:


> You usually need specific software installed to be able to save as a PDF. Not everyone can do it.
> 
> _Edit_: Because I'm on an iPad, it's a little convoluted making a pdf and providing access (can't just download here on this page). But if you need it, this link is to the pdf on my box account. Safe to open and download. http://app.box.com/s/5sy8d8mtkarrlue1qmfs


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

judyr said:


> lila, I am not familiar with the word document. How do I print this if I want to keep the pattern. Oh, thanks for the pattern. Judy


After document opens, top left click on 'view'. That's where I found printing options.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

many thanks


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, nice to have something a little bit different and a good way to use up all those little bits. &#128077;


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is another lovely triangle motif afghan from Redheart.

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/angular-granny-throw

Hannet


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

vershi said:


> Thank you for that, I can see it but not save it, seems you have a newer version of word than me. I have not seen triangles done before.


I copied it then pasted into a new document.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Downloaded just fine.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

lila anderson said:


> I have not seen many triangles used in crocheting or knitting garments or afghans. Here is one I made up a long time ago.
> don't remember where the idea came from, but was fun to make.


Here is a PDF for you to try downloading. Jane


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I always like to try something different.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Really pretty.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Beautiful pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern 

Thanks for the PDF


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

thank you. LA


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you. I've converted the word document to PDF


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

thank you. la


----------

